# Slightly apprehensive



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Having just got to grips with my 30' Stratus, I've now added a trailer for a SMART car. This brings the whole thing to around 40' in total. Going forwards is no problem at all, as you can't even tell that the trailer is there (you just have to hope it is). But reversing will no doubt be a whole new ball-game. 

Any tips would be most appreciated.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello Gewitty.

I have the same problem my answer is don't even try to reverse, unless you really have to. You can't see whats happening behind you and when you do see its to late the car has already started to turn.

Best of luck


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi again *Gewitty* I seem to remember you said it came with all the bells and whistles? Well maybe one thing it should have had was areversing camera. :wink: I remember there were one or two posts on here about reversing with a Toad (American term for a towed vehicle).


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

I've got a rear view camera that looks at the trailer, but the screen is a very small black and white LCD built into the rearview mirror. The picture doesn't really tell you much, other than whether the trailer is still there and even that is tricky when the sun is shining from behind, as the camera just whites out.. My SatNav screen has an input for a PAL colour camera signal, so maybe I could rig something using an old Sony video camera that I have.

At the moment, I'm using a couple of Motorola PMR radios, so my wife can direct me from behind the RV, but it's not the same as being able to see what's going on.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gewitty
We are still waiting to find a suitable RV but with regard to your reversing problem I have in the past used a system from a company near Bedford called C2Park (they hav a website I seem to remember), The chap there is extremely knowledgeable and helpful, so I'm sure if you call him he can help you out with a tiny camera that will plug into your monitor.
Good luck
Keith


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Keith, I'll give them a try.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
A tip which I received and tried successfully and may be helpful here.
When positioning your camera, instead of putting it as high as possible, try lower down (say under a bike rack) you will find that the view immediately behind the vehicle is better and you still get a perfectly good veiw further back.
This may also help in getting a better perspective when trying to reverse a trailer, although I must admit to not having tried this.
BillD


----------



## 88832 (May 9, 2005)

Gewitty said:


> Having just got to grips with my 30' Stratus, I've now added a trailer for a SMART car. This brings the whole thing to around 40' in total. Going forwards is no problem at all, as you can't even tell that the trailer is there (you just have to hope it is). But reversing will no doubt be a whole new ball-game.
> 
> Any tips would be most appreciated.


Practice is the only way forward! Seriously, find a industrial estate or something like and have a hour backing round corners or into parking bays etc :lol: 
You will be a better driver for it, and no more embarrassing moments at the docks or camp site etc  I'm afraid I am from the old school of "if you can't handle it you shouldn't be driving it". Use your mirrors only and get used to using your mirrors. I have driven artics,rigids and waggon and drags (trailers) not one was fitted with camera's, I did drive a road sweeper once with a camera fitted :lol: A tip is make sure you can see the back corners of your trailer at all times. This may involve fitting some markers on the rear of the trailer, like a lollipop on a long stick, or even some marker lights. Some long nosed American trucks have them fitted to the front so they can gauge width in tight spots.

Crackpot.


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I actually did go on a large vehicle driving course with DriveCraft in Daventry. They were very good and had me reversing into tight bays, over single-track hump-backed bridges and various other tricky manoeuvres, which gave a me a lot of confidence. However, this was before I got the trailer, so I guess I'll have to find a quiet spot and do some practicing. I'm also going to take out a bit of insurance by fitting a tow-hitch to the back of the SMART. Then, if all else fails, I can always shunt the trailer around with that.


----------



## npmb (Jul 1, 2005)

err, don't go backwards!
if you do you can be sure that some smart alec will be watching, just waiting for you make a mistake. the problem is that american rv's tend to have large rear overhangs that really swing out at the slightest turn of the steering wheel, greatly affecting the turn of the trailer. if you have a really big field then you can reverse quite well by only gently turning the wheel. reversing in a tight spot is not worth the hassle. if i think i'm going to have to reverse, i unhitch the trailer and then do what i need to do. i have to do this in quite a few petrol stations and believe me its a lot easier than getting in a difficult situation.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi just bought my first rv after owning europeans for some time, drove it back from cheltenham after towing my trailor up there with our nissan micra, then putting the trailor on the rv and putting the nissan on the trailor, drove like a dream, reversed in a garage after going wrong side of pump, bit fiddley but managed it, i think the answer is to take your time, and if people take the mick let them. of to venice in two weeks can't wait

olley


----------



## Alan1234 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Folks
The problem is, as I have experienced it , that long vehicles can't reverse short towed vehicles effectively. Think of a "semi...artic.." you'll notice that the cofiguration is short- tows-long. It's possible to make a very short (distance) Paradoxically of course, the usefulness of adding a very short vehicle to a huge RV is highly desirable.

Alan


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Alan1234,
Welcome to the site but be careful of using words like paradoxically or someone will think you are calling them names !!
BillD


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Alan1234 said:


> Paradoxically of course, the usefulness of adding a very short vehicle to a huge RV is highly desirable.
> 
> Alan


  First of all *Alan1234*. Welcome to *MHF*. But please do not swear on any thread that you may post. Using words like the above, namely *'Paradoxically'* may be misconstrued or misunderstood as being a swear word. With regards the usefulness of adding a short vehicle? We personally prefer to use our Mountain Bikes to get about on. They are much easier to reverse in tight spaces and don't cause a problem on the back of our RV. They just get stolen now and again. :roll:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Welcome *Alan1234* but you're in danger of being drummed-out of MHF! :?



> adding a very short vehicle to a huge RV


That's a car and caravan (gulp!) isn't it? 8O

(Sorry I used the c*r*v*n word, folks) :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Alan , welcome to the forum .. paradoxically it is full of ex tuggers .. :lol: 

Jim


----------



## Alan1234 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Thanks for your welcome*

Chuckle, hicccup, snort, (both nostrils...hey I paid good money for that wine!) giggle, gafffaw, ROFLOL,

Your's in good humour

Alan Poole


----------

